# New to FreeBSD looking for problems before Install



## MumbleFysh (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm fairly new to the *nix scene, but I've been learning about computer systems, and software developing for a little bit of time. I stumbled across Linux (ubuntu), and have been 'messing' with that for a little bit of time, but I'd like to get into the Unix scene. 

I'd like to get a devent and function FreeBSD9 install going, I have read some manuals but have yet to piece it all out in my head. I have a Dell XPS M1330, standard setup except for an SSD. I have yet to find a decent SSD setup guide on FreeBSD, I've been looking to install FreeBSD using this guide. My only problem is the SSD, what are some proper steps I should take in order to setup SSD for ZFS?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 13, 2012)

If this will be a FreeBSD-only system, see the GPT setup guide at Disk Setup On FreeBSD.

If this is a (shudder) multi-boot system, install VirtualBox on it and install FreeBSD as a VM.


----------

